# Preamp? What is the solution to my problem?



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

I'm wondering what I can do with my setup. I have a pair of active monitors as speakers, Behringer Truth B2030A. They have XLR and tele inputs (which I've put an RCA plug in).

I don't have an amplifier or preamplifier (since the speakers are active). I also have a NMT (Networked Media Tank, Popcorn Hour A110), which has an optical audio output, analouge (stereo) RCA outputs and a HDMI output (which also carries sound). 

The TV is a Philips 37PFL5603D (LCD-TV) which can play the sound via HDMI, and it can also pass it on through 2 RCA outputs and the headphone jack on the side. Worth noting is that the headphone jack has its own volume control, which requires 3-4 menu navigations to reach. The RCA outputs are not affected by the volume of the TV either. It's like their pass-through or something.

My problem is this: To lower/raise the volume of material from the NMT I have to do it on the NTM itself (it has a software controlled volume control). The TV can't affect that volume, since the sound is being passed through as-is.

If I want to have the TV sound coming to my speakers I have to connect the speakers on the headphone output, lower the TV volume to 0, enter the TV menu and navigate to the headphone volume control and change the volume there. Not very handy :sneeky:

If I want to hook up my laptop to the speakers I have to switch cables, very cumbersome. :crying:

What do you think is the best solution to this problem? A preamp? If so, which? I don't need anything fancy, I just need to be able to switch between different audio inputs and control the volume of them. A remote control is a must. I currently live in Ireland, so if the product is available on Amazon or eBay it's a plus (unless I can find it over here somewhere of course).

Thank you all very much in advance,

Mathias


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I looked through you manual quickly, but yes, I can't find a menu setting to make the analog audio output variable. The least expensive solution would be an inexpensive audio mixer, but this won't give you remote control of the volume. A pre-amp will be more expensive than an integrated AVR with pre-outs, which is what I'd recommend.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

By using the headphone jack there is a problem as it has its own amp (all be it small) it is not ever a good option to use as a line out.
Your best option is to get a receiver that has pre-outs and they usually start around the $450 mark. An Onkyo 707 is a great receiver and has all you would ever need.


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm okay guys. I'm thinking of something in the price range of Yamaha RX-V465 (which is ~450 USD), but that is the absolute max.

Do you have any other AVR recommendations? Basically I just need the cheapest AVR possible, with pre-out and a remote... hehe.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Marantz SR5002 at $299 is a great deal and would work great for your needs. I just dont know if they ship to your location.


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> This Marantz SR5002 at $299 is a great deal and would work great for your needs. I just dont know if they ship to your location.


Sure is! Too bad they don't ship outside USA. I'll keep looking


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

how about going with an outlaw preamp like a 970 or 990?

earlier this year outlaw had a deal where you could get their 970 for $100 if you purchased any one of their 2 channel or above amps, I bet you'll see some of those shake loose on the 2nd market (audiogon or ebay perhaps)

interesting to note that outlaw has a fully transferable warranty


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

This problem if mine is now solved! 

I managed to get hold of a Marantz PM7001 KI amplifier for about 265 USD, I reccon it's a good price. It's not in mint condition but it works and looks (almost) like new, remote and everything. It's got pre-out and main-in, and I'm happy with it. Neat little thing!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the find! Let us know how you like it after some more extensive use! I like Marantz's line up.


----------



## fackamato (Sep 19, 2007)

Jon Liu said:


> Congrats on the find! Let us know how you like it after some more extensive use! I like Marantz's line up.


I've now used it on a daily basis and it serves its purpose just fine. I have nothing to complain about (perhaps the only thing is that I can't program the remote!), but that would be it. Mind you it's only used as a preamp at the moment, I don't use its amplifier parts. But the preamp is super quiet even at ridiculous volumes. I like it!


----------

